# My little white rascal :)



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

I first met Snowy when he wandered into my house last September. I was hesitant at first whether to keep him or not coz I have never had a cat before, but I ultimately decided to adopt him. It is rather ironic coz just a few months before, my sister bought a brown Persian cat for her kids and I actually asked her, "Why didn't you get a white kitten? It would be so much cuter!"
So I like to believe that someone up there heard my secret prayer and sent this beautiful little creature to me 
At first I kept debating to myself whether he is a White Persian or a Turkish Angora (he looks like a Persian to me but his behavior is more coherent with that of an Angora), but I learn to not let it bother me anymore; I love him no matter which one he is.

This was taken not long after I found him and he was still covered with wounds...









And this is how he looks now...much chubbier and healthier


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Snowy is beautiful. I love white cats.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

wow, you are lucky to have such a beauty just pick you to serve and protect him! he does look like a doll faced persian..


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I love the before and after photo. What a beautiful kitty. I also love white kitties.


----------



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

What a beautiful kitty. Good for you for saving him, i bet hes very thankful!


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

What a georgous kitty, oh my goodness!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Christine, 
I have a white kitty too, she was dumped out where I work!
If she's not totally deaf, she's definitely partly deaf...
Hubby named her Snowflake, it was between Christmas and New year's, cold, and snowy at times...
There was no way in 'Hec' that I was leaving her for the coyotes to get!

Your Snowy is Beautiful and Handsome! 
Sharon


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Beautiful! So glad you could take that lovely in!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

OMG, the EAR FLUFFS!!!! That is one incredible looking cat!! LOVE! :luv:luv


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Sharon,

Aww...I can't believe our cats had the same fate 
I am pretty sure Snowy was abandoned by someone too coz you just don't see stray cats like him wandering about the streets in my country. To this day, I still wonder just what kind of a person would abandon a kitty as cute and small as him 

Sorry to hear about your kitty being partly-deaf. I hope Snowy won't have any hearing problems as none of his eyes are blue.

Well, I was choosing between Lucky or Snowy last time, but I ultimately decided to name him Snowy coz of his white fur


----------



## KittyWell (Jun 11, 2015)

WOOOWWW!!!! What a stunner! I love the white with the amber eyes. So handsome.


----------

